# Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden



## K3n$! (8. August 2013)

*Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Heyho, 

ich bin eigentlich zufriedener Firefox Nutzer, nur gefällt mir nicht so recht, dass FF "so langsam" ist. 
Im Vergleich zu Chromium startet der FF einfach viel langsamer (ca. 3-4sek). Das mag zwar für den 
einen oder anderen verschwindend gering sein, wenn man aber eine SSD sein Eigen nennt und man 
sieht, dass Chromium schneller starten kann, möchte ich auch, dass der FF so schnell wird. 

Daher habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich statt den Firefox schneller zu machen, doch einfach den Firefox
immer laufen lassen könnte. Allerdings will ich nicht jedesmal oben auf minimieren drücken und dann 
wieder die Startseite aufrufen, sondern ich würde gern einfach "Schließen" anklicken und beim nächsten
mal soll dann nicht wieder Prozess neugestartet werden, sondern der vorhandene soll weiterhin aktiv sein.

Reproduzieren kann ich das ganze, wenn ich aktuell ein Fenster öffne und das dann direkt minimiere 
und auf den zweiten Bildschirm schiebe. Dann bleibt der Prozess aktiv, das Fenster ist eigentlich weg
und beim nächsten Klick auf das Schnellstart Icon öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit Startseite und 
das in Sekundenbruchteilen. Nun soll das Ganze eben auch ohne dieses zweite Fenster passieren.

Gibt es dafür ein Addon? Ich habe mir schon MinimizeToTray angesehen, allerdings ist das nicht ganz das, 
was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Möglichkeit, mein Problem zu lösen 


Greetz K3n$!


PS: Meine Addons werde ich für den minimalen Geschwindigkeitssprung nicht deaktivieren 
(noscript, Addblock, facebook-disconnect, https_everywhere+https_finder). Plugins sind 
nur die 4 Stück aktiv (Flash und 3x Battlelog-ESN)


----------



## XT1024 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen -per Addon? -per RAM/always running?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Allerdings will ich nicht jedesmal oben auf minimieren drücken und dann
> wieder die Startseite aufrufen, sondern ich würde gern einfach "Schließen" anklicken und beim nächsten
> mal soll dann wieder die Startseite erscheinen.


Ne verstehe ich auch nach 3x lesen nicht.




K3n$! schrieb:


> sondern ich würde gern einfach "Schließen" anklicken und beim nächsten
> mal soll dann wieder die Startseite erscheinen.


Und das ist nicht zufällig das Standardverhalten (welches halt etwas dauert)?


----------



## Laudian (8. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen -per Addon? -per RAM/always running?*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe suchst du eine Taste "Schließe alle Tabs und minimiere Firefox". Irgendein Addon sollte es da doch bestimmt geben.


----------



## K3n$! (8. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen -per Addon? -per RAM/always running?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ne verstehe ich auch nach 3x lesen nicht.



Wenn ich auf minimieren drücke, würde FF ja schneller starten. Dann habe ich allerdings doch jedesmal die Seite von vorher. 
Darauf möchte ich verzichten. 



> Und das ist nicht zufällig das Standardverhalten (welches halt etwas dauert)?


Stimmt. Nur jetzt soll der Firefox Prozess nicht gekillt werden, sondern soll weiterhin aktiv sein, 
sodass er beim nächsten Starten einfach viel schneller bereit ist. Wenn ich bspw. ein Fenster in 
die Taskleiste minimiere und dann ein zweites Fenster starte, startet das mit der gewünschten 
Startseite und zum anderen viel schneller, als wenn ich erst einen neuen Prozess starte. 



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe suchst du eine Taste "Schließe alle Tabs und minimiere Firefox". Irgendein Addon sollte es da doch bestimmt geben.


 
Naja, nicht direkt. Er so etwas wie: Kill den Prozess nicht, sondern halte ihn im RAM, damit er beim nächsten Start schneller bereit ist.


edit: Nach subjektivem Empfinden startet der Iron (Chromium) ca. 4-5 mal schneller als der FF.


----------



## K3n$! (13. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

So, ich push das Thema nochmal nach oben. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Rat.


----------



## Timsu (13. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Kannst ja mal probieren, nutze kein Firefox:
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/firefox-preloader/

Oder:
https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/762446


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Mal an ne Ramdisk gedacht?
100MB sollten schon genügen.


EDIT: Habs grad ausprobiert, Ramdisk verringert die Startzeit kaum.


----------



## Heretic (13. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Beim Addon "Tab mix Plus" gibt es z.B die Funktion , dass du alle Tabs schließen kannst.

Dann schnell minimieren und fertig.

vilt hilft dir das.


----------



## K3n$! (13. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Hmm, also es müsste irgendwas geben, dass vielleicht nicht mal Firefox-spezifisch ist,
damit der Prozess im RAM gehalten wird, sobald ich Firefox beende. 



> Here is my own solution to how you speed up the load time of Firefox.
> 1. Create a shortcut of the Firefox icon, it's OK to change the name such as "Firefox prestart"
> 2. Select the shortcut icon, right-click, choose properties, find  the box target (it is probably this: "C:\Program Files  (x86)\Firefox\firefox.exe")
> 3. Add the following parameter* -silent *afterwards, do not forget a space after the quotation mark. Ie *"C:\Program Files (x86)\Firefox\firefox.exe" -silent*
> ...


Hier dachte ich schon das wäre es, aber wenn er schreibt, dass FF dann eben nicht im Speicher bleibt, 
wird das wohl auch nicht die Lösung sein 
Ich will ja, dass der FF jedes Mal sofort startet. Wenn ich diesen normalen "warm" Start nutze, 
der ja wahrscheinlich nichts anderes ist als ein zweiter Start von firefox.exe, dann dauert es eben
ca. 3-5s, bis der FF gestartet ist. Wenn die exe aber im RAM läuft, vergeht nicht mal eine halbe Sekunde.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Mal ne andere Frage, wieso lässt du den FFox nicht einfach an?
Ich starte Firefox durchschnittlich 1x pro booten. Genau so wie Steam, Origin,... braucht alles doch kaum Rechenleistung, also kann ich es doch genau so gut anlassen.


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Es soll ja im Prinzip auch an bleiben, allerdings will ich mir eben ein, zwei Klicks sparen. 
So müsste ich jetzt auf minimieren klicken und dann wieder Startseite. Außerdem hab 
ich mich schon so an den Ablauf mit "Schließen" gewöhnt 

Edit: Zudem müsste ich auch jedes Mal alle Tabs von Hand wieder schließen.


----------



## Heretic (14. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Tja dein Vorhaben ist wohl eher selten...

Wie gesagt das Addon kann alles schließen. 
Nutze ich auch hin und wieder.


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Das denke ich auch. Es ist ja nicht so extrem wichtig, wäre nur schön, 
wenn man so den Browser wesentlich schneller machen könnte.


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Du könntest dir ein Script schreiben, welches FF wie beschrieben in den RAM lädt und ständig prüft ob er immer noch geladen ist und bei Bedarf die Aktion wiederholt.


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2013)

*AW: Firefox schneller starten lassen - immer im RAM halten/Prozess bei "Schließen" nicht beenden*

Hmm, ich glaube, das ist mir zu viel Arbeit für die dann doch eher geringe Ausbeute


----------

